# Urinary Blockage Signs & Mysteries



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

I am writing this post in hopes that it might help owners. I have noticed alot fo people trying to catch this early on before it got too severe so i'll post what I know since I caught two blockages in early stages yet I still have problems with my poor kitten. Maybe someone here is going through something similar, had it happen as my cat and if not perhaps in the future it might help other owners if the problem arises again. 

Always bring your cat to the vet if you think something is wrong. These are signs I"ve noticed, each cat is different


*Signs for Blockage*

immediate loss of appetite (feeding your cat twice a day helps keep track of how much he eats and if he loses appetite)
struggling while urinating (shaking hips, ears back, closed eyes, meowing lowly, twitching tail,)
trying to urinate in other places (floor, bed, carpet, pillows)
slight bloating to extreme bloating
accelerated heart beat and breathing due to struggling to urinate
full bladder when adding pressure and immediate discomfort on behalf of cat
Bring your feline friend to the vet immediately. 

*At the Vets*
The procedure that the vet will take his heartbeat, checking the gums, pressure on the bladder to feel if its full or empty and feeling the blockage, urine analysis and blood tests along with x-rays to confirm the diagnosis. The cat will be hospitalized for 4 to 5 days where he will have a cathered (tube) inserted and during the days to come, he will be drained completely and watched closely.

If it happens a second time, they will suggest surgery (turning your boy into a girl). Basically the surgery consists of by-passing the penis completely so there is a wider area for the cat to evacuate from. I would suggest having your cat deblocked twice before paying for such an expensive surgery and i'll explain why from my perspective.










*Rapheal's Story*

Rapheal is my cat of 8months. In beginnnig June, he was rushed to the vet for blockage. I had caught it early on and he was deblocked and results showed he suffered NO permanent damage.

Exactly one month later (beginning July), he had a partial block and they suggested surgery.They ran a urine analysis and the results showed no crystals, no bacteria so the cause of the block was unknown. Surgery did not make sense to me so they gave me medication and went home with Rapheal. The following day, complete block and he was returned to the vet and got deblockaged again (which was a blood clot blocking him). 

Two weeks later (which is this week), he showed signs again and I brought him in and they noticed again, he had nothing blocking the way but he was spasming when trying to pee. SO they ran more tests and everything came up negative. After the whole clinic talking over my cat's odd situation, they think the problem is at the sphincter. So he is getting adequan injection treatment (to fix the lining in his bladder) and medication (to relax him and stop spasming). Which proves that even with surgery, my cat would be in the same situation. The plan now is to find the right combination of medication to have him urinate correctly.

He is also on specialized s/o urinary diet that is canned food that is also mixed with water to ensure he has the proper hydration he needs. 

If anyone wants to follow his story, PM me. I have a page up explaining in more detail everything happening to him compared to this post and all the steps I took and whats going on so far with this cat. So perhaps in the long run, it will help owners find the answers they need when a clinic is closed till morning.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Syrth, it does help to hear about signs and symptoms, and I sure hope they can figure out how to treat Rapheal to correct this problem.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Syrth said:


> So he is getting adequan injection treatment (to fix the lining in his bladder) and medication (to relax him and stop spasming).


Which relaxant/anti-spasmotic is he on? How often does he get adequan injections?



> He is also on specialized s/o urinary diet


Why is he on a diet to prevent crystal formation when he already apparently isn't forming any crystals in his urine?



> If anyone wants to follow his story, PM me. I have a page up explaining in more detail everything happening to him


I'd like to know the details, esp. those I have questioned above. I've been through urinary blockage with several of my cats, and cystitis and/or UTI with several others. I'm always interested in knowing which treatment protocols have worked for other cats with similar issues.

Laurie


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

**pulls out all her paperwork** I'm missing a few i'll have to find for more specific details

He is currently eating MediCal urinary s/o since his first blockage was caused by crystals. He is remaining on that food to avoid further possibilities of its return but due to his state, they are contacting the manufacturer to see if he should be switched to a different specialized diet.

During his first blockage, he was given Diazepam, Metacam, clavamox and tramadol.

During his second blockage, he was on Valium and prazosin and once out I believe he had diazepam again.

Right now, Rapheal is currently on Adequan(every three days for this month, to be altered afterwards) and Prazosin(1/2 pill twice a day, refills included).

Adequan : There is another more controversial use for this medication and that is in the treatment of Feline Lower Urinary Tract Disease. One of the theories of this very complicated syndrome is that the GAG’s which line the urinary bladder and help protect the bladder tissue from the irritating urine it holds become depleted. By giving a GAG injection, they may be restored thus helping to resolve the urinary discomfort associated with this syndrome. **Hopefully it will work!**


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I would suggest you go to catinfo.org and look up about crystals/urinary tract infections on this site. it will give you a lot of info about this disease. This site is by Dr Lisa Pierson, DVM and she is into raw diets, which I am really considering doing. She will tell you why a urniary diet is not good and also not good for IBD. I raw diet is not as bad as people think and so much better for them. Plus you can make up the food in one day and freeze it for later. I can't remember what she said exactly about urinary tract diet because I printed out so much stuff from her site. At least look and see what she has to say. 

Kathy


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Also I have heard it's very bad to give cats Metacam. It has caused a lot of cat deaths. There are other pain meds that are much safer.
Kathy


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

I read over the website and every cat is different when it comes to dietary needs but I will look further into it. Thank you for your opinion on that.

When it comes to Metacam, it was only during the immediate days after his hospital stay and the removal of his tube. But that you very much for that link, I'll be sure to mention it at the next vet visit if he ever needs hospitalization again.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Your vet probably won't know anything about raw diets. Vets don't learn very much about cat nutrition when they are is college. Companies like Hill's Sciene Diet and Iams give kickbacks to vets who use their food, which might end up being the wrong food. You need to be informed before you go to the vet know matter what the topic is and so you can ask the right questions. Researching beforehand will give you knowledge the vet might not have and so you will know what the vet is talking about. Vets are like human doctors. They make mistakes. To me a good vet is one who will listen to what I have learned online and consider what I have said, and hopefully research online too before considering if I am wrong or to give me new info. Please don't ever give Metacam again. It only takes one dose to effect your cat badly. Your cat's life is at stake and the vet probably doesn't know about the side effects of Metacam. I am making sure that my cats' medical records know not to give Metacam. i don't want to take the chance. Why take the chance when there are safer pain meds out there. Remember power is knowledge. 

Kathy


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

My vet doesnt use any of those brands. They use Royal Canin and while they are contacting the manufacturer, I have started looking into raw diets so I can talk over my vet and show her what I found. 

I will also tell her not to use metacam anymore if more problems arises since I still have a very sick kitty. I contacted Dr Lisa Pierson, DVM and she told me prazosin was her favorite anti spasmic medication but I havent had a chance to speak about raw diets since I dont really have the budget for her consultation fees.

Thanks everyone for your imput and i'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

So I went back to the vet for Rapheal's shot. She suggested that until we track down his exact problem and how to cure it, I shouldn't put him on a raw diet yet. She rather be able to identify changes in his system with keeping him on a strict diet.


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

My real vet came back from vacation.

She suggested that we do 2 ecograph tests on Rapheal. It might not give us a cure but it will eliminate many possibilities on the list. She will also be contacting a vet forum about Rapheal's condition to see if anyone else is having this type of cat health issues as well as contact them about wellness catfood to see if any other cats that has Rapheal's condition has shown improvements.

I love it when I have a vet with a very open mind!!


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow just never ends....now we'll be doing eco-graphs to see if there is something we cant see with the x-rays.....gahhhhhh


----------



## Shawnita (Sep 16, 2010)

Any update on Raphael?


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

We did a ecograph on Rapheal and found out he has major bladder inflammation. I asked if it was possible that the food was causing this and my vet said it wasn't but I had a hard time believing her since nothing else could of been causing the problem.

Against her suggestion, I switched him to wellness canned food, no-grain and within two days he showed major improvements, I even took him off his medication and he is almost back to normal, he doesnt strain to pee, he does a decent amount and now at the vet-techs tell me his bladder is no longer full when he goes for his injections (adequan to help heal his bladder lining)

Now my only issue is he still leaks a bit and he is losing weight slowly but steadily (hes already a tiny cat thanks to all these issues) So I'm feeding him more and we'll see if it was only a quantity issue or more tests are needed.


----------



## Syrth (Oct 17, 2009)

You can also see the continuity of Rapheal's health and questions over here

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/135178-inflammed-bladder.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/135178-inflammed-bladder.html


----------

